# Désactiver carte graphique AMD Radeon HD 6750M macbook.



## Keromega (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je vais décrire mon problème en détails, pour les personnes qui pourraient connaitre les mêmes symptômes, ou pour qui serai capable d'identifier le problème mieux que moi.  
Si vous pensez pouvoir m'aider mais que vous n'avez pas beaucoup de temps vous pouvez tout de suite passer à la question.  

Voici mon probléme. Il y a maintenant 6 mois j'ai renversé accidentellement un liquide très sucré sur les clavier de mon Macbook pro, celui ci était éteint au moment de ou c'est arrivé, dont j'ai eu le temps de le nettoyer (même à l'interieur... oui je sais plus aucune boite de réparation agréé Apple ne peux y toucher après ça.. j'avait compris que ça annulais simplement la garantis, bref  et d'attendre (2 semaines) qu'il sèche. 
Quand je l'ai redémarré il marchais normalement, hors mis les quelques déagrement du au faite que j'avait dé-branché et re-branché les composant a l'interieur. un peu plus tard il s'en mis a planter sans que je sache d'ou ça venais, écran noir, mais le son continuai à tourner... ou s'arrête au choix, il me fait a chaque fois quelque chose de différent. J'ai cru un moment que le problème venis de la batterie dans la mesure ou lorsque que je n'etait pas relié au secteur il y avait moins de chance pour que je plante. 
Avec le temps je me suis aperçu que le problème était lié a la carte graphique (enfin je pense) Les plantages surviennent quand je regarde je lance des jeux (presque systematiquement) quand je lance photoshop CS6 (systematiquement, je n'avais pas ce probleme avec CS5... ou uniquement quand je lançais une convetion 3D ou que je travaillais sur des fichiers trop lourds), il arrive aussi que ça plante quand je regarde un film en streaming HD.

J'en ai donc conclue qu'il y avait un problème avec le seconde carte graphique !
Je m'explique. Ce modèle possède deux cartes graphique un Intel HD Graphics 3000 et une AMD Radeon HD 6750M, la radeon n'est activé que quand il y en a besoin, le reste du temps seul la Intel HD est en service. Le problème doit donc survenir quand l'ordinateur bascule de la Intel HD à la Radeon.

QUESTION : Comment désactiver la AMD Radeon HD 6750M ? Ou empècher le mac de basculer en mode "haute performaences graphique". En supprimant les driver par exemple.... ou même physiquement.

Merci pour vos réponse !

Macbook Pro 15 - 2011
OS X Snow Leopard  10.6.8
2.2 Ghz Intel Core i7
4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Mai 2013)

Après une courte recherche, j'ai un truc mais il faut 10.7... http://gfx.io/


----------



## Keromega (30 Mai 2013)

Merci VeryBigBro! je vais deja voir ce que me dis cette app. Il va donc falloir que je passe en 10.7... 
A vrai dire durant mes recherche j'était tombé sur le poste d'une personne qui avait carrément désactivé les drivers de la carte (en déplaçant, renommantou supprimant 1 ou deux fichiers). Mais le poste datait de 2009 et il donnais très peu de précisions sur la nature et l'emplacement des fichiers. Je vais essayer de retrouver l'article en question.


----------



## VeryBigBro (31 Mai 2013)

Tu peux aller jeter un coup d'oeil ici : lien vers une page qui déchire

Ça devrait t'aider


----------



## guillaumelou (31 Mai 2013)

SAlut, le plus simple effectivement c'est d'utiliser gfxcardstatus, je l'ai testé il marche très bien !


----------



## Keromega (31 Mai 2013)

HEY! Salut!
J'avais un peu plus de temps ce soir pour me penché sur le probleme alors je suis aller telecharger une version anterieur de gfxcardstatus ( la 1.8.1 c'est plus pratique que de changer d'OS ^^). J'ai donc installer le truc en le bidouillant sans trop savoir ce que je faisait (tout ce que j'ai compris c'est I = Intel et N = Nvidia... enfin peut etre), j'ai aussi viré la l'option -Changement automatique de mode graphique- dans => Préférence Système... / Economie d'energie (je n'avais pas encore osé le faire par peur de basculer en permanence en HD et donc de planter a chaque démarrage).

Verdicte, j'ai réussi a lancer photoshop sans que ça ne plante, j'ai meme fait quelques truc avec la 3D et ça MARCHE !!!!! Reste a voir ce que ça donne avec des jeux ou en bossant plusieurs heures dessus. Depuis qu'il a eu son accident mon mac m'a habituer a me faire fausse joies, donc je ne me réjouis pas trop vite. 

En tout cas un gros merci a tout les deux ! MERCI MERCI ! 

Je reviens dans peu de temps pour donner des nouvelles.

Bonne soirée !!!


----------

